# Looking for a C40 or C40 HP



## Ai B. (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi,

I'm looking for a used but in good condition C40 or C40 HP frame and fork size 53 or 54, pics would be helpful. I'm looking to replace my trusty old Titanio. Will also consider a C50 but probably won't have enough $$$ for it, but let's talk. I'm in the Los Angeles area. Thanks. 

AB


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

And I am looking for the same thing, but I probably won't have enough money for either. I was bidding on a couple on ebay right before Christmas, but then decided to buy the cheaper Arte aluminum frame. The C50 will probably have to wait until next winter.


----------

